# Shea butter



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I came on this morning to place an order, but see that I am too late, if anyone has extra, we would be happy to buy it from you. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Carolyn email privately right now I am just about to pay for an order and you are welcome to half of it, only half though  I was just buying what was left to help out. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

You two can pm me or email me so I can mail directly to Caroline. I'm dividing up now so the sooner the better!
Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

What is Shea butter exactly?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out www.agbangakarite.com


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Thankyou...had no idea thats what it was.


----------

